# مهام ومسئوليات مدير المشروع



## عادل احمد ارباب (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ابحث عن معلومات او موقع يوضح بالتفصيل مسئوليات ومهام كل وظائف المشروعresponsibilities of the project manager, the project engineer, the site 
engineer, the forman 
من يجد المعلومات المطلوبة يفيدنا مشكورا.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اخونا الكريم عادل احمد

يوجد بقسمنا هنا قسم ادارة المشاريع
في الموضوعات المثبتة

موضوعا يناقش توصيف الوظائف

وستجد فيه كل ما تريد

دمت بخير


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (16 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## سامررو (12 يوليو 2011)

مدير المشروع


----------

